
Show HN: Interviewing MIT Faculty about their personal lives - sinab
http://www.teawithteachers.com/
======
sinab
Hi all! My team has been working on this project for about 6 months and our
goal is to show students that MIT faculty members have crazy life stories and
really cool personalities. We aim to make it easier for students to approach
professors and to secure research.

Hope you enjoy!

